# Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?



## Benex (4. Juli 2013)

*Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Hallo,
ich habe mir jetzt einen neuen CPU Kühler gekauft.
Nämlich den Cooler Master Hyper T4.
Es ist WLP mitgeliefert, aber in einer Amazon Kundenrezension wird gesagt, dass die WLP "komisch" ist.
Wenn ich jetzt noch welche kaufen würde wie z.B die Arcting Cooling MX2, hätte das dann einen nennenswerten Unterschied zur mitgelieferten?
Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.
Gruß, Benex


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*



> nennenswerten Unterschied zur mitgelieferten


 die mitgelieferte WLP beim T4 ist weder komisch noch schlecht. Es ist einfach "Standard WLP" von Coolermaster,die sich durch eine geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit zu höherpreisigen unterscheidet.Für eine CPU die nicht extrem übertaktet wird allerdings völlig ausreichend.
Gruß


----------



## stevie4one (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Du kannst die mitgelieferte WLP verwenden. Ob sich eine "höherwertige" weil höherpreisige WLP lohnt, sei mal dahingestellt. PCGH hat diverse WLP getestet, dabei sind die Temp-Unterschiede minimal (zw. schlechtester und bester WLP ca. 5 Grad).

Habe bei meinem CPU-Kühler HR-02 Macho auch die mitgelieferte WLP verwendet ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Kannst die mitgelieferte Plempe ruhig nehmen, ist zwar kein High End aber für Otto Normal ausreichend.


----------



## debalz (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Wieviel Paste wurde denn mitgeliefert, wenn es nur ein Klecks für einmal ist schadet es nicht eine extra Tube Wlp im Haus zu haben, kostet nicht die Welt und spätestens wenn ein neues Motherboard kommt, Kühlerrreinigung oder andere Sachen anstehen bei denen CPU vom Kühler getrennt werden, dann ist man froh welche auf Vorrat zu haben, vor allem an Feiertagen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Die Arctic MX-2 ist schon P/L-mäßig top. Recht einfach zu verarbeiten, gute Leistung und günstig. Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und den PCGH Testsieger Prolimatech PK3 ins Haus geholt. Sowohl bei der CPU wie auch bei der Grafikkarte macht das in etwa nochmal 2-3°C weniger aus. Das muss man halt selbst wissen, ob ein paar Grad eine extra Anschaffung rechfertigen oder für die Konfiguration überhaupt nötig sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Dann müsste man auch eine super Belüftung haben, einen Topp Kühler usw. usw.. Wenn würde ich aber eher die MX4 nehmen falls man einen Vorrat haben will ( keine Panik das Zeugs wird auch nicht schlecht ).


----------



## Benex (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Es wurde in so einer kleinen Tüte geliefert. Ich Schätze mal so, es reicht für 3-4 Abwendungen.

Ich hab mir jetzt die MX4 bestellt, als Vorrat, ich warte deshalb noch mit dem Kühler bis sie da ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Dann viel Spass mit der Zahnpasta und beim basteln


----------



## Benex (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Danke blöd ist nur,dass ich die alte WLP vom Boxed Kühler schon abgemacht ist.
Bin schon am überlegen ob ich den Kühler schonmal mit der mitgelieferten anbringe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Warum nicht, wenn du es dann unbedingt willst kannst du die später erneut wechseln


----------



## zeta75 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

ist denn diese Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste  wirklich so gut wie beschrieben bei nur einem "Reiskorn" ?


----------



## Autorocker (5. Juli 2013)

Ja ist Sie  obwohl diese eher nur einen Temperatur-Unterschied macht, wenn man diese auf den DIE aufträgt. Also im Gegensatz zur MX-4 oder PK-3


----------



## zeta75 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*



> wenn man diese auf den DIE aufträgt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Reicht die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste oder brauche ich neue?*

Er meint wohl, dass Flüssigmetall-WLP eher einen Vorteil bringt, wenn man etwa einen Ivy oder Haswell köpft und die WLP direkt zwischen Heatspreader und dem Chip aufbringt. Laut Tests aus der vorletzten PCGH ist eine Flüssigmetall-WLP sonst in konventioneller Anwendung kaum besser als eine PK3, und dass, obwohl sie schwieriger aufzutragen und zu entfernen ist.


----------

